# 15% OFF any Hawk HPS and Ceramic Brake Pads at PFYC - PartsForYourCar



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*For a limited time, save 15% on Hawk Brake Pads (HPS and Ceramic) at PFYC - PartsForYourCar!*

This week, we're offering 15% off any Hawk pads. If you want pads for a car not listed, just ask.

*Hawk Ceramic Brake Pads - low dust, excellent stopping!*

These premium, high performance, ultra-low dust, low noise compound Hawk Performance Ceramic brake pads are engineered to reduce brake noise, vibration and harshness, creating a quieter performing brake pad. Furthermore, the ceramic brake pad formula has a linear friction profile that allows your ABS brake system to work more effectively. With Performance Ceramic you can expect reduced brake pad wear, lower dust output levels and a rotor-friendly brake pad.

*Hawk HPS Brake Pads - excellent street stopping power*

Hawk Performance HPS compound provides advanced braking characteristics to enhance your driving experience. This unique compound combines the safety and quality of Aerospace design partnered with the braking technology of motorsports. These are excellent stopping pads with excellent bite; they are meant for aggressive street or light track use.

Use promo code *HAWKISCHEAP* from now until April 24, 2012 to score the deal for yourself!

Click the brake pads below to go shopping:

----------------

*Hawk HPS and Ceramic Front and Rear Brake Pads at PFYC - PartsForYourCar*






----------------



----------------

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------

